# Shea pics 15/6/09 (Lots of pics)



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

We had the most gorgeous winter morning today, one of those days when it's really cold and icy, but the air is clear and the sun is shinning. Perfect for taking photos 

Just pulled his rug off, it was one of those really cold and frosty mornings where you feel bad about taking their rug off. 
Normally he doesn't look swaybacked or so severely goose-rumped. It's b/c he's resting one hind leg. Litte ****** wouldn't stand square. :evil:









Posing for photos is soooooo tiring *yawn*









Would have been a cool shot if not for the over-exposure.









Artsy.









(The following where taken a couple of days before, but I thought I'd throw them in.)

Absolutely would not ***** his ears, despite the noises/faces/stunts pulled by my friend. Even the bright yellow jacket, which was SO scary when lying on a log beside the areana, could not get a rise out of him when waved about.









Minor sucess.









A moment of sunshine.









I do have some riding ones, but only a few came out good and my position in those was orrible, so I wasn't game to put them up. 

Continued next post...


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

(And back to today again.)
Eating his well-earned lunch.









Itchy face.









"Bye mum."









*Munch*









Saying hi to Charmer.


















Charmer comes over to say hi and get a scratch.









And so does Truth.









The end.


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

really great pics! he's so cute 

may I ask, in the first post the last 2 pics: what is he wearing on his front legs? I haven't seen this before.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

i think they're a type of boot in replace of shoes, or to give better traction on icy/cold grounds that shoes normally would slip on. Just a guess!!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Sally, you're kind of correct. They are boots, but although they do have good traction, that's not their main purpose. They are to protect his feet as he has thin soles, and to train him to step heel-toe instead of toe-heel as he was.
His feet are much better now, and he rides well without the boots, but I want to make sure that he is treading consistently heel-toe for a while before I start riding him without them.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Very pretty horse!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waw I haven't seen that much lush green grass in years. I loved the general body language of your horse. He really seem to take life in second gear eh. Pretty cute, you've got yourself a sweet horse


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

M2G you should see the place in spring (it's early winter now), there is TONS of grass! We have 4 paddocks which we rotate, so each paddock gets approx. 3 months rest before the horses are put in it.
And yes, he is a very sweet boy, but he is a TB and has his moments. Despite being totally relaxed while I took the photos, as soon as I got on he was like "OMG *snort* there's monsters in the grass!" :roll:


----------

